# New stink bait idea!



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello all I am in the process of developing a stink/ punch bait Taylor made for lake Conroe and I am wondering if anyone may be interested in trying it out for free and then giving me honest feedback as to improve it let me know your thoughts before I dive off into this stinky adventure? Based on all of your feedback will let me know if I am on to something or just beating a dead horse.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I have fished Conroe for more than 20 yrs. Catfish fear me. I will give your stink bait a try and report back to ya.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in..


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I would be glad to try it as well.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

In


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm in as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok guys I'm planning on having yall a test batch ready by May1 I'll let you know where you can pick it up free of charge when I get it made and packaged thanks for your interest.


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll give it a try also if you still are looking for testers


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

sure. can you ship it?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll try it if you want to see how it works on Somerville.


----------



## billyoungb (Mar 8, 2016)

If you want me to try it in the Dallas/Ft Worth area I will give it a shot


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am in. Saw your response to my Conroe bulkhead. Thanks. Vic.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll do my level best to get it out to everyone! ASAP Thanks


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Update on the new stink bait! 
Well being me gun shy of laws rules and regulations! I have encountered a few hurdles with some Govt agencies that need to approve my formula for my stink bait! Fear not guys we are going to get it done just a waiting game now as to labeling packaging and ingredients. Once done with these (vulgar explicitive) I'll get it out to all of you so you can start filling your freezers with good catfish filets! Our preliminary tests have been outstanding but until I get everyone's true feedback I'm saving the stories and pics for then! Also we have tested on other water bodies and the catfish don't know it's made for lake Conroe! Lol fingers crossed its going to be soon! :sweat_smile: Tight lines and good limits to you all! 
CS


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm willing to test it when you get it off the ground. Usually fish Somerville, Gibbons, Conroe and Livivingston.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I can test it on the Trinity river if you like, I fish it 90% of the time with CJs so I can give you an honest comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Allright guys I think the powers that be are almost done with me!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

I would like to try some . I fish the Trinity around liberty and Polk county have had good luck with Danny Kings. I am willing to pay shipping charges if need be .


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Notice to everyone I have dropped off for of you; your free samples of my stink bait,at my good buddy "slims" bait store in New Waverly. Since he is trying to help me I found it fitting to help him by maybe pushing some increased foot traffic through his shop! Plus you'll get to meet and visit with a great guy! It is available for pick up now and supplies are limited. When you go there just simply tell him who you are and pick up your samples of the bait. They're two different varietys for y'all to sample granted they are small samples but we think very effective! I will post a thread In a couple weeks to see what y'all think! Good bad or otherwise rest assured you won't hurt my feelings. The only way I can get better is by honest feedback! Thank you all for your support. Oh yea please do not consume any of these baits yourselves no matter how tempting. :grimacing:
CS
Pick Up at
(New Waverly Minnow Bucket)
2739 I-45 North
New Waverly Tx 77358
(936) 344-7675
Sun,Mon,Tues,We'd,Fri,Sat 7-6
Closed Thursday's


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Ps for my out of Townes just send me you address and I'll ship to you!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Any results yet? I wanna try it on the navidad river.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Caught some before the storms


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

If any of you guys or girls want a free sample of croaker spit punch bait please just pm me your shipping info if you can't get by the bait store!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright alright alright I got the first wave of samples out to most of you today be looking or smelling for it soon best of luck tight lines CS


----------



## Need2BFishin (Mar 24, 2016)

Croaker, where about is the Minnow Bucket in New Waverly? I drive down 150 all the time and I just can't recall a bait store anywhere up there. Then again, I am losing my hearing and my sight with age so maybe I just don't check out my surroundings enough anymore!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

If you head west out of new Waverly on 150 aka fm 1374 turn right up the north bound feeder to the 45 north on ramp but stay to the right don't get on the freeway he's about half a mile up that hill to the right! (936)344-7675 for more info!


----------



## BigCat63 (Feb 26, 2011)

I always go to lake somerville.. I would be willing to try it there if your interested.. always on the lookout for a great bait..


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Sure thing


----------

